

Show HN: Free Database-Less Business Model Canvas Web App - martijndeh
http://canvas.sanomalab.co/

======
fiatjaf
This could be useful, but I only imagine spreadsheet-people using this kind of
canvas, people who would enjoy your app, but would never find it in the
internet.

This is a problem many things face.

~~~
schmidtc
excuse the newbie question, but what other "kind" of canvases are there? Or do
you just mean print/web?

~~~
fiatjaf
I mean these formularies people use to write their business model, online or
printed.

